# The 40- new build



## MPreston

We officially have the 40 breeder up and running. 
We went back and forth on rock formation and style but after a little bit of research and reading we have finalized the rock formation.

List of equipment:
Tank
Aqueon glass aquarium- standard 40 gallon breeder w/ lid and egg crate
Substrate and rock
40 Lbs Aragonite sand
20 Lbs mixed live rock and Marco rock
5 Lbs of dead rock- straight from Barbados
Lighting 
119 1 w LED light. 50/50 white and blue
Skimmer
Aquaticlife 115 
Filters
Dual Phosbane 150's powered by a Marineland 600- carbon and GFO
Powerhead
2 Tunze 6015's/ 1 Hydor 425 
Heating
300 w -primary

Live stock 
Coral:
2 headed Frogspawn- White with green tip
Branching hammer- Gold with green tips
Branching hammer- Pink with pink tips
Octo- Purple tip
Torch- Toxic green with white tips
Elegance- blue tipped- RIP
Tri- color bubble tip anemone
Candy canes- Green and white
Co Co worm
2x Hawaiian feather dusters
Mushrooms- Purple, Green with orange spots, forest green and blue marbled, Green with green strips, Orange bubble Ricordea 
Zoas- Mutant green, Radioactive green, Fire and ice, (I call) Majestic white, Caribbean blue, Green bay packer and fire red w/ burgundy exterior
Paly's- (I call) Detroit Lions and Pink passion
Buttons- Gold with green centers
White centers GSP
Xenia- pulsing- White, Pink and Purple
Sun coral
Green chalice

CUC and Inverts:
Coral banded shrimp
Mature Halloween hermits, Mature Blue knuckle and White knuckles
Turbo snails and Astrea snails
Sandshifting stars
Counch

Fish:
Mated pair of Ocellaris clownfish

Basics of the tank:
Running since Dec 26th 2013
Sand, live rock from old 32 gallon
Lighting- White run for 4 hours, blue runs or 8 hours,

As always, comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thnx
MP


----------



## MPreston

*Pictures*

A few snapshots


----------



## tom g

*tank*

nice job ... looking forward to more pics .love the 40 breeder footprint


----------



## altcharacter

Great to see the new tank Mike. Now you need to fill it with coral


----------



## 50seven

6 months from now he'll be looking for a 90G...


----------



## MPreston

*40 breeder*

Thanks guys. 
We are really looking forward to stuffing the tank with livestock. 
Updates to follow. I'm excited to journal this tanks progress


----------



## sig

interesting idea to connect two Phosbane 150's and save on one power head 
Do you see carbon and and GFO tumbling in the reactors? I am not sure that 400 is enough for 2 reactors and there is probability that you have carbon and gfo, but they are mopt working 100% because there is not enough water movement trough it

I also do not get to were 425 points 

good luck with the new tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 10G

Sweet setup, following.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

Looking good!

Tagging along....

Vinoy


----------



## MPreston

sig said:


> interesting idea to connect two Phosbane 150's and save on one power head
> Do you see carbon and and GFO tumbling in the reactors? I am not sure that 400 is enough for 2 reactors and there is probability that you have carbon and gfo, but they are mopt working 100% because there is not enough water movement trough it


I find that if I run them wide open, the carbon tumbles but does not throw and the GFO lifts and sizzles. Keep in mind Sig I only have about 4 inches of tubing between the pump and the intake of the reactor so there is very little lose of power. The 400 came with one of the reactors, I would prefer something different, but it was included and saves me a couple bucks.

I also do not get to were 425 points 
not all too sure what this means ?


----------



## altcharacter

He wants to know where your koralia nano power head is pointing and what it is doing. I am a Russian interprator


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> he wants to know where your koralia nano power head is pointing and what it is doing. I am a russian interprator


:d:d:d:d:d:d

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston

*hydor 425*

The Hydor is on the left wall, top and centered shooting left to right.


----------



## sig

MPreston said:


> The Hydor is on the left wall, top and centered shooting left to right.


Good, could not understand from the image 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston

*hydor 425*

In the pic it was literally hanging there.
lol. I couldn't find the backing/magnet- the cat thought it was a new toy


----------



## MPreston

*Just a little taste*

Tested the waters all levels are looking good, nitrate has gone down to 15 ppm 
Dosed my weekly top up water. 
5 gallons of ro/di, instant ocean reef crystals.
.5 ml of SeaChem iodide
1 ml instant ocean calcium
1 ml SeaChem magnesium
1 g SeaChem reef builder- alk
Just a little taste of the good stuff for the corals


----------



## Kooka

Mike, I need closeup pics of the Caribbean zoas


----------



## MPreston

*Carribean zoas*



Kooka said:


> Mike, I need closeup pics of the Caribbean zoas


Phil as soon as I find the cluster, I'll text you a pic.


----------



## MPreston

*Weekly water test*

Salinity- 1.025
PH- light off 8.1
Ammonia/nitrite- 0.00
Nitrate- still at 20 ppm
Alk- 7.5


Thnx


----------



## MPreston

*Test results*

Keep in mind I am still using the API Test kits for the PH, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. I know they are not the most accurate. I will be switching to Salifert soon but for now have to put up with the API crap! For the ALK i am using the SeaChem test kit.


----------



## MPreston

*Pictures- white/blues on*

Pics of the corals
Hope you like them


----------



## MPreston

*More white/blue pics*

some more coral pics


----------



## MPreston

*Pics- blues on*

Just blues on


----------



## altcharacter

That hammer is unreal Mike! Very nice to see you found one and looks like you are happy


----------



## MPreston

*New additions*

White octospawn and a cluster or carribean zoas care of Ryan at R2O


----------



## altcharacter

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MPreston

sig said:


> interesting idea to connect two Phosbane 150's and save on one power head
> Do you see carbon and and GFO tumbling in the reactors? I am not sure that 400 is enough for 2 reactors and there is probability that you have carbon and gfo, but they are mopt working 100% because there is not enough water movement trough it
> 
> I also do not get to were 425 points
> 
> good luck with the new tank


Sig, when I took the pumps out to clean them, I noticed that the pump powering the dual reactor is a 600 not a 400 as thought.


----------



## MPreston

*Octo*



altcharacter said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Your right. I am just waiting for the octo to "settle in" and then I will adding pics. Stay tuned


----------



## MPreston

*New additions*



altcharacter said:


> pics or it didn't happen


As requested sir. 
Will update**


----------



## MPreston

*Making the best of what you have*

I have tried many different locations and angles for these maxi 1200's. The objective was to create effective turnover without having to purchase additional equipment

Final placement- back wall on the bottom corners, as close to the sand bed as possible. 
As we all know the 1200s are large but luckily the rock work hides them 

I angled them so the flow from each pump meets in the middle of the tank, a few inches off of the back wall.

Let me know what you think
Thnx MP


----------



## sig

The point of the power head is not to create turnover, but provide adequate flow for the corals (based on each coral requirements). flow also required to the sand to prevent death spots.

By pointing flow in the proper way you also clean rocks rocks the debris.

I know it cost money, but trying to save on the flow you just killing your tank
Here how I point the heads

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston

*maxi jets*

Sig. Take a look at the pictures. What do you suggest? 
Looking at the specs of the 1200's they push out a combine 2600 gpd, we are running a 40, turnover ratio is at approx 65x. Looking at the euphyllia- they seem to be doing well. The flow isn't as chaotic as I thought it would be. Strong yes, chaotic, no. 
We have that hydor and I would like to add a few more and take the pumps out but I am looking for suggestions just as much as showing the set up. 
Thoughts?


----------



## sig

Mike.

Let's see what others will say. I never seen power heads pointing to the sky . ( if images are correct)

I am not trying to be negative and wish you the best tank, but somebody should say the true. 

is there any reason for closing tank with the glass lid?

two issues here in my opinion:

your lights are loosing effectiveness
I was told marine tanks are the best without cover.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Glass lids are a no-no in reefing since it does diminish the effect of your lights and doesn't allow as much gas exchange as an open top tank. 

As for the power heads pointing towards the top, there is a better gas exchange when you break up the surface of the water although there isn't much agitation needed. If the tank is happy then why move it. I had a powerbead pointing towards the top and I found most of my coral liked it better. Although mi ewas more at a 45 degree angle


----------



## MPreston

*glass lid*

We only keep the glass lid on while the two of us are at work. It's just in case the cats get curious


----------



## Norman

sig said:


> The point of the power head is not to create turnover, but provide adequate flow for the corals (based on each coral requirements). flow also required to the sand to prevent death spots.
> 
> By pointing flow in the proper way you also clean rocks rocks the debris.
> 
> I know it cost money, but trying to save on the flow you just killing your tank
> Here how I point the heads
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04676_zps33d4f263.jpg.html]


Nice tank! Sig how many power heads would you recommend? (My tanks is 30G - deeper tan the 20G but same footprint) I've got 2 now, and two HOB filters on the back...is than enough?


----------



## MPreston

*Jan 24th- testing*

Weekly parameters:
SAL-1.026
PH (lights off) 8.0
NITRITE/AMMONIA- 0.0 (one more week of zeros and I will stop testing- unless needed/death)
NITRATE- 50 PPM (tank was fed-lights off last night)
ALKALINITY- 7.5
MAG/CAL/PHOS- will update tonight.

I observed my Elegance try and eat a snail last night but other than that, everything is good on the reef.

Thnx
MP


----------



## MPreston

*On the hunt*

My brother n law and I are doing the Mississauga - dundas fish tour tonight. 
Big Als, AK, Dragon (whatever) and R2O. Hopefully I will find a few gems 
I need some fish!


----------



## MPreston

*Weekly parameters*

Sal- 1.026
PH- 8.0
ALK- 0.0
Nitrate- 30 PPM


----------



## MPreston

*A few pics- eupys*

The life of a Euphy


----------



## MPreston

*Zoas/Palys- New additions*

The Green Bay Packer Zoa and what I like to call the Detroit Lion Paly


----------



## MPreston

*A few more additions*

Pink pulsing Xenia and a CRAZY ASS Ricordia mushroom.


----------



## MPreston

*1 month and a few days in*

How it looks today 

***Looking for power heads****
We had one of the maxi jet 1200s fry on us, time to take the advice of the crazy Russian Sig and step up the game and go with power heads. 
Looking for a Hydor 425 and a 900


----------



## altcharacter

Very nice Mike. It's starting to come along just fine and dandy.


----------



## Kooka

MPreston said:


> The Green Bay Packer Zoa and what I like to call the Detroit Lion Paly


That's a good name for the first ones. I actually call them the Toronto Maple Laughs Palythoa but to each his own...

BTW, are those plate corals in your full tank shot?


----------



## MPreston

*plate coral*

Phil, they are plate corals but unfortunately they have been dead for a while. The wife's uncle brought them home from barbados, who knows how long ago.


----------



## MPreston

*Breaking news*

Our first fish is going in today 
Just your basic Nemo, but hey its a start. Lol


----------



## MPreston

*fish*

The new additions


----------



## Addicted

Looking great. Nice progress.


----------



## MPreston

*Weekly parameters*

Temp- 70'
SAL- 1.026 (after a little bit of work- its back to normal)
PH- 8.0 (lights off)
PH- 8.2 (lights on)
ALK- 7.5
AMM- 0.0
NITRITE- 0.0
NITRATE- 50 PPM (Started dosing Red Sea NO3 P04- X)
PHOS- 0.033 (OHHH YA)
CAL- 440
MAG- 1350


----------



## MPreston

*Notes*

Cleaned all equipment. Pumps, heaters, power head and skimmer (only the cup and exterior) 
Cleaned reactors and replaced media. 
10 % water change
Started dosing Red Sea NO3 PO4- X (4.5 ML per week)


----------



## MPreston

*New additions*

Went out early this morning on the hunt for the Red Dragonette at AK... needless to say- NO LUCK.

I did pickup some additions to the cleanup crew and some really mesmerizing mushrooms.

I added the Tunze- 6015s, wow what a difference. 
I have one on each side, pointed to the middle of the tank. So far so good, Clowns seem to be enjoying themselves. 
I decided to keep the Hydor 425 in the tank to help get some flow behind the lagoon- sh*t, cant hurt 

Water levels are "settling in" and the coral are just loving it... except the Elegance. I had to put it in the hospital. No signs of progress  Not allowing for direct feedings, it is closed up pretty tight.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Was over at Mike's house the other day and we shot a quick video of his tank before the camera died. Here's the link


----------



## MPreston

*Updates*

The 40 is still running strong.
Fighting an uphill battle with a few levels, but nothing too severe. We added a few new pieces. 
All in all, its coming along.

*** UPDATED INFORMATION ON THE FIRST POST- LIVESTOCK AND EQUIPMENT****


----------



## MPreston

*Pictures*

A few pictures


----------



## MPreston

*Live stock*

A few pictures


----------



## MPreston

*New additions- monthly equipment clean*

I picked up a few new additions from a reef'n vet

First Saturday of every month- Equipment clean


----------



## sig

Looks very nice. the hard labor starts to pay off 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston

*Clown fish- to each their own*

Last week I picked up a bubble tip anemone from a buddy of mine; a beautiful tri color for our 2 clowns. 
With high hopes and my fingers crossed I get it home, acclimate it and place it.
I watch attentively to see if the clowns notice it.... wait for it.... nothing.
A few days and a few article later, I think.... Hmmm maybe I will encourage them to go into the nem if I feed the tank over top of it.... again attentive (like a kid watching TV back in the day- face all pressed up against the glass)..... wait for it..... nothing. 
A few days later, sitting on the couch and sure enough. The current blows the male into the nem.... wait for it.... GREAT SUCCESS, HIGH FIVE! This clown has found Jebus- He loves this thing, the female on the other hand... not so much, she prefers the barnacle beside it. 
I did notice that the male was cleaning the area and prepping it before she went in. From what I understand this is a great sign for this mated pair.


----------



## MPreston

sig said:


> Looks very nice. the hard labor starts to pay off


Thanks Greg


----------



## altcharacter

You might have eggs soon Mike!


----------



## MPreston

altcharacter said:


> You might have eggs soon Mike!


I hope so- I have no idea how to raise them but will have to learn


----------



## Kooka

Ha ha the clownfish in the barnacle is hilarious. Tank is coming along nicely!


----------



## MPreston

*High nitrate battle*

For the last month I have been fighting the battle of nitrates. 
Thank the Lord, my fight is over- tested today just over 5ppm.

Updates and pics to follow ******
- new fish and coral


----------



## MPreston

*The 40*

The 40 is going strong. 
A few new additions. 
Fish & Nem: 
5 Chromis (only have 4 left)
Haitian Condy nem- Purple tip

Coral: 
Hairy mushroom, elephant ear, lavender purple mushrooms.
Acan
Candy cane
Toadstool leather

Recently changed to Tropic Marin- Pro reef. Love the salt! Good quality, get what you pay for.

** Future projects:

Sump
Adding 10 LBS of Marco shelf rock
20 LBS of Aragonite sand- Hope to get the sand bed to a 4in depth (atleast)

** Future purchases:

Red tail file fish
Wrasse or a Mandarin.

Thanks for looking


----------



## MPreston

*Happy 1 year*

The 40 has been running strong for a year now.
WOW what a journey- learned a hell of a lot over the year and wanted to say thank you to everyone that has helped me along the way.

Next build (coming soon)- a 120 or a 180 (haven't decided yet)


----------



## Flexin5

looks great man. if only angles wouldn't eat corals


----------



## MPreston

I have been praying to the fish gods. 
Hopefully he gets enough sponge that he leaves the rest alone. 
As long as he doesn't go after my tear drop- we're good. Lol


----------



## altcharacter

Looking really good mike! Glad the tank is happy


----------



## sig

looks good. hard work paid out

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston

*Update*

I noticed it has been a while since I did a progress update on the 40.
So here goes nothing.

Recent equipment additions and upgrades

- 4 channel Jaebo doser (who did I reef without this thing?) 
*** Thanks March ***
- BRS Alk, Cal,Mag
*** Thanks Paul575***
- Switched to ROX 0.8 from Black Diamond (hands down the superior)
- Added a bag of Purigen to help control Nitrates
- In laws went to Barbados and brought me back some shells 
- No real big changes to the system itself, which is good.
- Random corals- Zoa's, GSP, Daisy- anything that caught my eye at the LFS
- Livestock additions- Yellow Jawfish and the always helpful... variety of snails

Battles/ Challenges

- NITRATES!! A sumpless tank will do that to you
- Ich.... yes I said it. My Blue regal had it bad... "you got it, you got it bad" but with some TLC and a home receipt (thanks Flexin) Margo is back to her bold beautiful self (yes I fight Ich in tank)
- As much of a god send the doser is, it took a bit to get the dosing schedule right.
CH 1- ALK, once a day at midnight
CH 2- CAL, once a day at noon
CH 3- MAG, 6 times a day
CH 4- NOPOX (8 ML/ 1 gallon), 24 times a day
*** This channel is my ATO with a twist  ****

Feeding

- Fish: Thera plus, Julian's mixed seaweed, fresh scallop and PE mysis (thawed, rinsed and drained)
**** All fish food minus the Thera plus is soaked in Boyds Vita-Chem ***
- Coral and sponge: Poly lab Reef roids (syringe/ direct), minced scallop, Phyto feast (broadcasted- power heads and skimmer off)

Maintenance

Monthly: Blow the debris off rock formation (with baster) and vacuum the surface of the sand bed (just the surface). Soak and scrub power heads, pumps and skimmer.

Weekly: 25 % water change (Tropic Marin Pro reef), parameter testing (Saliferts) and I change out the 0.8 (half a cup)

Every other day: glass, journal entry

Every day: Top up the NOPOX container

*** Just like most of us, I care about my tank  ***

Overall:

Overall, tank is going well! The fish look amazing, the coral are happy and the sponge development is crazy! What else can you ask for 

Future:
We hope to be in a house by the end of summer (fingers crossed) and you know what that means... NEW DISPLAY or displays 

Thnx everyone
Cheers
Mike


----------



## MPreston

*Pictures*

A few pictures


----------



## MPreston

Pictures of equipment


----------

